# Cigar Live gives Hat to CAO's Tim Ozgener



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

CAO was the host at this years Serious Cigar Holiday Party. And our very own member cdowden3691 (Cliff) had the awesome ideal to pick up a Stetson Cowboy Hat and some markers for all the CL members to sign it so we could give it to Tim Ozgener. 
It was a highlight of the night, was an really awesome ideal Cliff!!!!

Pic 2 and 3 is Cliff giving the Hat to Tim.

Pic 4 Tim has hat on with Ron beside him.

Pic 5 Cliff, Tim and Ron.

Pic 6 Brian, Daniel, Tim and Ron.


----------



## JoshIB (Dec 22, 2007)

Hats off to Tim!! and to the CL guys.....nice to see the BOTL hard at work..... long ashes.....


----------



## dowellmichaeld (Jul 21, 2007)

Very cool gift, great idea guys! MDD.


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

It was a great idea! Nice going Cliff.


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

Yee Haw!!! Awesome idea, Cliff!


----------



## cdowden3691 (Nov 13, 2007)

Thanks for posting the pic's Frank. That was a moment I will remember and cherish for quite some time. I hope to see it in his office someday when I visit Tim in Nashville.

I like the fact that Tim wore the hat the rest of the night and told me thanks it was keeping his head warm... LOL...


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

nice..fun event


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

Cliff, that was outstanding!!!

Tim flew in at 4pm, right before the party. Sunday Morning at 7am he left on a flight over seas. Since he didn't have room for the hat, I have it and will ship it to the office where it will be displayed proudly!!!!

Thanks again!!


----------



## GatorMike (Sep 23, 2007)

Nice!!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Great Gift!!!!


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

That is just about the best damn thing! Cliff, that was an awesome idea!!

CD


----------



## terrasco-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

Great pics, thanks for sharing! Wish I was there.


----------



## Jonjonmacky (Oct 30, 2007)

I never got to ask him what kind of suit he had on..


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

Great idea. It looks like a good time was had by all.


----------



## dHUTCH (May 1, 2007)

haha Tim looks so excited in the pictures!


----------



## ibosmiley-cl (Apr 15, 2007)

Now that's some good stuff!


----------

